
Welcome to the CMU Artificial Intelligence Repository (1994) - jessup
https://www.cs.cmu.edu/Groups/AI/readme.txt
======
BMarkmann
Does this content actually still exist somewhere? There are some references
IPs / DNS names that no longer exist.

~~~
rjsw
If you remove the readme.txt from the URL you can browse the directory tree,
the stuff there looks the same as I remember it.

